# Salida de emerge y less

## Chichoplo

Hola,

Este es mi primer mensaje. No soy mucho de postear, pero llevo todo el día entero buscando información sobre esta tontería que me está pasando, y ya me he rendido, no encuentro nada. La realidad es que no sé incluso si estaré buscando bien. Bueno, voy al grano.

Quiero hacer algo tan sencillo como capturar la salida del comando "emerge --pretend" y engancharla con el comando less, o haciendo un pipe a | more, pero no hay manera. Solo me captura el texto del comienzo:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

```

. Me imagino que el resultado de ese comando no lo está sacando al stdout, o no sé... La cuestión es que "emerge --pretend" me está sacando muchísimos paquetes y no puedo hacer scroll para leerlos todos :-/ He probado a meter la salida en un archivo de texto, y tampoco, sale el mismo texto que arriba, nada más.

Seguro que es algo tontísimo, pero estoy atascado en esa tontería. Alguien me echa una mano?

Saludos y gracias!!

----------

## Txema

¿Es que no te sirve un emerge -p paquete > archivo y less archivo?

Vamos, yo lo veo más sencillo.

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## Chichoplo

Sí sí, me he explicado fatal pero eso exactamente es lo que estoy haciendo... y salen las dos líneas que comento, pero el resto del mensaje, me sale por pantalla pero no me lo redirige ni a less, ni a | more, ni a un archivo de texto  :Confused: 

Esto sólo me pasa con el comando emerge.

Gracias por la ayuda!  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## Txema

Pega el comando exacto que estás ejecutando, porque el que te acabo de poner te aseguro que funciona, vamos que acabo de probarlo.

Saludos.

----------

## Chichoplo

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Pega el comando exacto que estás ejecutando, porque el que te acabo de poner te aseguro que funciona, vamos que acabo de probarlo.
> 
> Saludos.

 

Por ejemplo:

```
emerge -pv kdeadmin-meta > emerge.txt
```

Si luego hago

```
less emerge.txt
```

El texto que contiene es:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order: 

Calculating dependencies - 

```

Y nada más...

Graciar por la ayuda  :Smile: 

----------

## Txema

Vale, esto ya sí es raro xD

Acabo de probar ese mismo comando y me funciona perfectamente...

¿Qué te da el comando sin hacer la redirección?

----------

## esteban_conde

Tendrá que darle tiempo suficiente a emerge para que mande la salida al archivo.

----------

## Chichoplo

Sin hacer la redirección, me da la salida normal de emerge (con sus colores y demás, nada extraño).

Cosas que he probado y sí funcionan:

```
emerge --info > emerge.info
```

y 

```
less emerge.info
```

Eso funciona bien, emerge.info tiene el contenido del comando emerge --info y luego less me pagina bien.

Pero con el emerge --pretend no funciona... 

Gracias!

----------

## Txema

Como dice esteban, ¿le dejas el tiempo suficiente? porque es que esto no tiene ningún sentido ^^"

Saludos.

----------

## Chichoplo

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Como dice esteban, ¿le dejas el tiempo suficiente? porque es que esto no tiene ningún sentido ^^"
> 
> Saludos.

 

Perdón, no había visto el mensaje de esteban_conde

Imagino que te refieres a si cuando ejecuto el "less archivo" el comando emerge ha terminado, verdad? Pues sí ha terminado, porque de hecho es como que no hace la redirección al fichero de texto el comando "emerge -p etc...", porque me saca toda la salida en la consola. Eso sí, el archivo si no existe lo crea. Quiero decir:

Si el archivo emerge.info no existe en la carpeta en la que me encuentro, y hago:

```
emerge -pvu world > emerge.info
```

La salida del comando sale toda por pantalla, pero el archivo emerge.info lo crea (con las dos líneas que decía en el mensaje anterior).

----------

## Coghan

 *Chichoplo wrote:*   

> La cuestión es que "emerge --pretend" me está sacando muchísimos paquetes y no puedo hacer scroll para leerlos todos

 

Existen fórmulas más sencillas para esto.

Amplia el buffer del scroll de tu consola, en todas existe una opción configurable para hacer esto. Por Ejemplo en xterm puedes añadir -sl <num> donde <num> indica la cantidad de líneas que quieres que guarde. En x11-terms/terminal en Preferencias-->General existe la opción Desplazamiento hacia atrás. Así en todas. Busca la ayuda de la consola que uses.

Hace tiempo y gracias a este foro encontré app-misc/screen que entre otras muchas virtudes como la de poder desconectarse de la consola y volver a enganchar donde lo dejaste, tiene la opción de scroll entrando en el "Copy/Scrollback mode" pulsando Ctrl+A ESC y  moviendote con los cursores, con la opción -h <num> asignas el número de líneas al buffer o añadiendo la siguiente opción a tu .screenrc defscrollback num. Te sugiero el hilo donde se habla de esto:

[Guía] - Iniciación a GNU Screen

----------

## Chichoplo

Bueno, todo este problema me estaba surgiendo sin arrancar las X, directamente en el terminal, por lo que no había barra de scroll (o al menos, si se puede hacer scroll ahí yo lo desconozco). Y lo de usar screen no se me había ocurrido (por cierto, aunque más o menos me manejo con él, te agradezco el enlace, muy bueno). Lo que estaba haciendo era conectar por ssh desde otro terminal y problema solucionado.

Peor me gustaría averiguar el problema de todo esto, que estas cosas son las que te hacen conocer mejor el sistema. Si a alguien se le ocurre por donde puede venir el problema, se lo agradecería  :Smile: 

Saludos!

----------

## ekz

 *Chichoplo wrote:*   

> (o al menos, si se puede hacer scroll ahí yo lo desconozco)

 

Solo mencionar que para retroceder/avanzar en consolas (ctrl+alt+f*) se utiliza la combinación Shift (mayúsculas) + RePag/AvPag.

¡Saludos!

----------

